#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > مشکل: نرفتن علامت ضربدر قرمز از روی کانکشن اینترنت در پایین صفحه

## arstan

سلام
الان چند وقت است که بعد از روشن کردن مودم . علامت ضربدر روی کانکشن شبکه . پایین صفحه پاک نمیشه . انگار مودم خاموش است . ولی اینترنت برقرار میشه . وارد اینترنت شدن را هم از کانکشن اسکایپ میشه فهمید . فکر میکردم از ویندوز باشه . یک بار ویندوز را عوض کردم باز مشکل پا برجاست . لپ تاپ را جای دیگه به مودم دیگه وصل کردم بازم مشکل پابرجاست . موقع روشن کردن مودم . علامت جستجو روی کانکشن شبکه میاد . ولی دوباره بعد از برقرار شدن . علامت ضربدر میاد . اگه ممکنه راهنمایی کنید . با تشکر

----------

*amer007*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## yaghob20

کارت شبکه رو چند بار enable و disable کنید جواب نداد
درایور کارت شبکه رو پاک و دوباره نصب کنی
از سلامت کابل اطمینان حاصل کنید
چک کنید زمانی که زمانی که اینترنت دارید چراغ کنار پورت کابل شبکه چه رنگی می باشد؟

----------

*amer007*,*arstan*,*BAGHERI*43*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## غفور

دوست عزیز ویندوز شما 7 یا 8 هست؟

----------

*amer007*,*arstan*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## arstan

سلام 
چند بار enable و disable کردم . چند بار حذف و دوباره نصب کردم . ولی علامت ضربدر نمیره . تو اینترنت مشکلی که نیست . وایرلس هم نصب است ولی تو حالت disable قرار داره .( مودم adsl که استفاده میکنم وایرلس نداره ) بلوتوث هم نصب و بلوتوث را هم استفاده میکنم . فقط از روی ظاهر علامت ضربدر اذیت میکنه

----------

*amer007*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## arstan

کامپیوتر رومیزی خانگی نیست . لپ تاپ فوجیتسو است .

----------

*amer007*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## rasool54

دوست عزیز شما باید ویندوز را تعویض کنید اگر نشد باید ریستور کنید .

----------

*amer007*,*arstan*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## arstan

سلام 
ویندوز رو 2 بار عوض شده . یک بار به خاطر ویروس یک بار هم به خاطر همین مشکلی که عرض کردم ولی تغییری نکرد . در مورد ریستور اگه میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین .با تشکر

----------

*amer007*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## aryakorush55

سلام

این مشکل از نصب درایوره مینتونه شما اگه سون یولتیمیت نصب کنید حل خواهد شد

----------

*amer007*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## cybernova

دوست خوبم 
این مشکل اکثرا بخاطر درایور هست و باید از درایور اصلی لپ تاپ استفاده کنید.اگه چندتا درایور وجود داشت ،نسبت به چیپ استفاده شده در لپ تاپ نسبت به انتخاب درایور صحیح اقدام کنید . .در ضمن از نرم افزارهای خاص مربوط به اینترنت استفاده می کنید ؟

----------

*aryakorush55*,*d.rmardin*,*kiyanmz*

----------


## cern

مشکل رایور شماست 'با درایور پک سولوشن ۱۴ امتحان کن'

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------


## mehrdad4746

درود
با کسب اجازه از مدیران عزیز
دوست گرامی ، این مشکل عموما زمانی پیش میاد که شما درایورهای لپ تاپتون رو با اتودرایور نصب می کنید بخصوص درایور پک نسخه 2013. اما قابل حله . بنده خودم هم فوجیتسو دارم و مدتهاست این مشکل رو حل کردم
نمی دونم اگر قوانین اینجا اجازه بده لینک رسمی دریافت آخرین نسخه ارائه شده از تمام لپ تاپ های موجود در بازار رو بهتون بدم ، درایورها رو دانلود بفرمائید . مشکلتون برطرف می شه 
پاینده باشید

----------

*arstan*,*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*davodpor*,*غفور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## arstan

سلام
در مورد نصب درایور ها درسته با درایور پک نصب کردم . اگه مشکلی نیست . لطفا لینک دانلود درایور را بزارید . مدیران محترم لطفا درمورد گذاشتن لینک اعلام کنند با تشکر

----------

*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*mehrdad4746*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
اگر لینک از سایت خارجی هست و مستقیم بدون نیاز به ثبت نام! لطفا قرار بدین. از سایت های ایرانی بهتره که لینکی قرار ندید و اگر هم قرار دادید نهایتا فقط اط سایت های دانلود باشه.
اگر لینک به صورت دیگری هست ممنون میشم در پیام خصوصی به من بدید تا جای دیگر آپلود کنم.
با تشکر

----------

*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*hanirayan*,*kharad*,*mehrdad4746*,*غفور*

----------


## mehrdad4746

درود 
متاسفانه بنا به تدابیر مدیریت اینجا فـیلترهای سختی برای کاربران جزء قرار داده شده . بنده دسترسی به ارسال لینک رو ندارم. به همین خاطر لینک سایت رو خدمت جناب نکویی ارسال می کنم . هر چه ایشون صلاح دونستند ما مطیعیم.
پیروز باشید

----------

*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*

----------


## nekooee

سلام
امکان ارسال لینک برای همه کاربران وجود داره نمیدونم چرا شما نتونستید لینک خودتون رو قرار بدید. من لینک رو اینجا قرار  میدم ولی لطفا خودتان اولش http:// اضافه کنید.
notebook-driver.com/fujitsu/fujitsu-lifebook-ah530-win7-64bit-driver-utility

----------

*cybernova*,*d.rmardin*,*mehrdad4746*

----------


## arshad256

منم همین مشکل رو دارم

----------

*d.rmardin*

----------

